# Uber has got serious issues,might pull out of OZ:GoCatch waiting possible takeover.



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uber might pull out of OZ read link below:
http://thenewdaily.com.au/money/work/2017/06/30/fair-work-uber/


----------



## BrisLegal (May 24, 2017)

I find it slightly ironic that Andrew Campbell from Go Catch states
"_We obey Australian law, we pay tax in Australia, we employ Australians [at head office], we pay our GST correctly, we treat our drivers with respect and we price very fairly to consumers._"

Yet GocCatch also pays drivers low rates & engages them on an independent contract basis, so how different are they from Uber at present?

If Uber drivers are classified as employees then the same would apply to GoCatch & even though Mr Campbell states "_his company is ready to wholly replace Uber if it leaves, and would be willing to consider employing Australian drivers directly if it became the market-leading ride share app._"

Not only would his company have to employ drivers directly, but GoCatch would also be liable for reimbursing its current independent contracted drivers for wages, superannuation etc.

So when he states he is willing to consider does that mean:
1. Willing to employ drivers as employees (they would have to in order to comply with the court or FWO findings) if they wanted to continue as a rideshare operator, so _willing to consider _is not an option - he has to..
2. Willing to continue being a rideshare operator as their expenses just became exceptionally costly due to backpaying drivers & now, considering his company now has the exceptionally high expenses of thousands of drivers as employees.

Interesting times ahead. FWIW I believe it is only a matter of time before rideshare drivers are classified as employees, rideshare operators are in for an expensive future.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Uber might pull out of OZ read link below:
> http://thenewdaily.com.au/money/work/2017/06/30/fair-work-uber/


I am sure uber already got all drivers to sign the contract if the term before you can drive for uber . Don't know how this is going to affect uber . We drive for uber out of our own free will and we agree with the term


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

BrisLegal said:


> Interesting times ahead. FWIW I believe it is only a matter of time before rideshare drivers are classified as employees, rideshare operators are in for an expensive future.


You may well be right but I expect rideshare drivers will NOT be classified as employees.

I don't think rideshare operators are in for any future in Australia if drivers are treated as employees.

Salaried arrangements in the public transport sector are essentially limited to buses, trams and trains that operate at a significant loss or which receive large subsidies from the taxpayer.


----------



## BrisLegal (May 24, 2017)

Icecool said:


> I am sure uber already got all drivers to sign the contract if the term before you can drive for uber . Don't know how this is going to affect uber . We drive for uber out of our own free will and we agree with the term


Contract law is a bit more complicated than signing on the dotted line & agreeing to everything within the contract.
There are lots of factors that impact a contract, simply because Ubers terms are; you agree to certain things does not make it enforceable.
The courts ultimately decide which parts of a contract are valid 


Icecool said:


> *We* drive for uber out of our own free will and *we* agree with the term


 not everyone does, which is apparent simply by reading comments in this one forum, there are many other forums with similar discontent towards Uber & their _employment _contract.



Jack Malarkey said:


> You may well be right but I expect rideshare drivers will NOT be classified as employees. I don't think rideshare operators are in for any future in Australia if drivers are treated as employees.
> 
> Salaried arrangements in the public transport sector are essentially limited to buses, trams and trains that operate at a significant loss or which receive large subsidies from the taxpayer.


I think the future of rideshare in Oz will be interesting.

Personally I believe the problem of employee vs independent contracting is the amount of control rideshare companies exert over the drivers. I think it would be more likely that a court or FWO decides the current arrangement is more like an employee arrangement.

If the rideshares want to keep this level of control then they would have to look at employment contracts, however they could also modify their contracts so that this level of control shifts more towards the driver & falls below the threshold of what is considered an employee relationship.

This is why I think it will be interesting, will the rideshares release or lessen some of their control ?? or will they want to retain it & go with employment of drivers???
To keep the fares low at the present rates they would need to keep the independent contract thus modifying their contracts with drivers, but if they decided to go employment contracts then they would need to raise rates to cover extra expenses. 
If they raise rates another rideshare may do the opposite ----- I think whatever happens, it will be interesting


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

If found to be employees, will we be back paid all the underpaid work we've done?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Surge Donut said:


> If found to be employees, will we be back paid all the underpaid work we've done?


That's quite possible. It all depends on the orders made. That happened in the underpayment case involving 7 11.

Any consequential (or independent) class actions (likely to be brought on an opt-out basis) would no doubt have this end in view.

There was a case before the Employment Tribunals in England that found Uber drivers were employees. This case is on appeal.

An interesting aspect of that case is that the employment tribunal also found that the drivers were working as employees whenever they had the driver app turned on to receive ride requests.

See https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/aslam-and-farrar-v-uber-reasons-20161028.pdf (40 pages).


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> That's quite possible. It all depends on the orders made. That happened in the underpayment case involving 7 11.
> 
> Any consequential (or independent) class actions (likely to be brought on an opt-out basis) would no doubt have this end in view.
> 
> ...


If so it would be interesting to see how they calculate it since time 'online' is usually less than overall time working.


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

Taxi and hire car drivers are already singled out in regards to gst. is there any reason why we should not expect to be singled out again in this case?
Go catch taking over? dont make me laugh, if they had the ability to do this they would have done it off their own bat.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

acme said:


> Taxi and hire car drivers are already singled out in regards to gst. is there any reason why we should not expect to be singled out again in this case?
> Go catch taking over? dont make me laugh, if they had the ability to do this they would have done it off their own bat.


Nothing is imposible,one never knows,just like UberChina,got destroyed by Didi,and know Didi management has mad it internationally public that they want to expand globally.Wait and see what occurs,most intersting times ahead for all issues and innovation to see what take overs will take place.Once again Globalised Village seem apparent and inevitable for the future,wait and see what occurs.


----------



## Jerry888 (Jun 25, 2017)

Taxi try the same thing and got knock back by the courts and i don't think Uber is going to lose the case on this one.
RideShare Drivers United are trying to shut Uber down, i wonder why?

If we were to be casuals we will not have to pay GST anymore.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jerry888 said:


> Taxi try the same thing and got knock back by the courts and i don't think Uber is going to lose the case on this one.
> RideShare Drivers United are trying to shut Uber down, i wonder why?
> 
> If we were to be casuals we will not have to pay GST anymore.


GoCatch waiting in the shadows,it might happen


----------



## Jerry888 (Jun 25, 2017)

Tell GoCatch not to hold their breath.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

uber is going to pay the people that are investigating like they paid taxi company ceo


----------



## clintz (Nov 1, 2016)

Go catch has no money to pay drivers for fraudlent activities, can never see go catch being a major player.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

clintz said:


> Go catch has no money to pay drivers for fraudlent activities, can never see go catch being a major player.


Time will tell


----------



## Final fantasy (Nov 29, 2016)

Gocatch has a terrible app design and driver support. Never listen to drivers' suggestion.


----------



## Jackuber (Oct 9, 2016)

then it would be like 13cabs, charge rate same as,taxi and use ur own car plus taking away gst and super from earnings


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

LMAO GoCatch cant handle the business they have already. How do they hope to cope with more drivers and more riders?


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

13 cabs will take over


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

John smith4321 said:


> 13 cabs will take over


Ok I admit it. I kinda like the 13cabs radio ad. Its catchy!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

fields said:


> Ok I admit it. I kinda like the 13cabs radio ad. Its catchy!


One thing i admire is NSW UBER got legailised,I can t wait till Victoria get legalised,as for GoCatch I can pick up at Melbourne Airport and drop off,I got pulled over by the TSC,Boys in blue...HWY Patrol and also from VIC roads patrol car.I stopped and i was one of the accredited drivers.Normal check,hi sir,what am i doing,i show them me vehicle and my set up,licence and so on.As for Gocatch i view them in the same way i view Uber,if there is wyork there is,if not move on.Stiff cheddar,thats life.If Gocatch will take over is to be seen.Wait and see.But here in Victoria i am refer to not to any state.so be it.



John smith4321 said:


> 13 cabs will take over


Lyft might arrive in partnership with GoCAtch,london rides did.


----------



## Akong (Jul 2, 2017)

Uber will b history by Christmas


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Akong said:


> Uber will b history by Christmas


lets see what happens mate


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Lyft might arrive in partnership with GoCAtch,london rides did.


Is London rides still in partnership with GoCatch in Victoria? In Sydney that was the case, but only for a few weeks. After that they became proper taxis and joined Rydo which is owned by GM cabs.

As for GoCatch, their future lies in a partnership with Singapore's GrabTaxi not Lyft. Whether the GoCatch investors will be willing to take a haircut to make that partnership a reality, remains to be seen.


----------



## Jackpots (Dec 27, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Uber might pull out of OZ read link below:
> http://thenewdaily.com.au/money/work/2017/06/30/fair-work-uber/


The worst part of Ubers model is oversaturation. There is a lot of demand but too many drivers. Uber should be held responsible for matching driver numbers with demand so a fair hourly figure is possible.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

Jackpots said:


> The worst part of Ubers model is oversaturation. There is a lot of demand but too many drivers. Uber should be held responsible for matching driver numbers with demand so a fair hourly figure is possible.


So a bit like what governments where trying to do with taxi licenses, but they went the other way and didn't have enough Taxis on the road...

Uber has gone completely the other way and have to many drivers.

From memory in Brisbane roughly 3000 taxis licenses with 80% of the market

Uber 10000 drivers with 20% of market

Math just doesn't work out to make money....unless you ask SUD but he/she has gone away


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, where is SUD?


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> Yes, where is SUD?


Working hard on the farm so I can get $2 milk. I love $2 milk its so nice


----------



## randyclark (Jul 14, 2017)

cant handle that kind of thing.


----------

